# Welches SPiel habt ihr am öftesten durchgespielt?



## Eatmymoo (22. Februar 2009)

hi,

ich würde gerne mal wissen was ihr so an normalen Spielen durchgespielt habt.Auf dieses Theama bin ich durch MTV gekommen gerade eben wegen den endings von den verschiedenen Spielen und wollte mal wissen wie oft ihr eins am häufigsten durchgespielt habt.Bei mir ist est eindeutig Gothic 2 was ich 13mal durchgespielt habe,am 2 öftesten Gothic1 mit 8 mal und am 3 häufigsten WarCraft3 mit 6 mal.

was spielt ihr?

helau


----------



## Death_Master (22. Februar 2009)

Wow, 13 mal Gothic...

Portal, so mit 4 Mal, ist wohl mein Häufigstes :-)


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Februar 2009)

Half-Life 2 so ungefähr 3-4 mal, die 2 episodes auch 3-4 mal , also insg. 9-12 mal ^^

aber is auch en hammer game :O

lg


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (22. Februar 2009)

bei mir wärs Fable...wobei ich kein Plan mehr hab wie oft brauche mitnerweile bis zum Endboss nur noch  7Stunden (und das für ein Rollenspiel!)


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Februar 2009)

Fable 1 hab ich damals mit nem Kumpel gekauft und direkt am selben Tag noch durch gehabt, so ~8 Stunden warns wohl. Bin jetzt grad son bisl dabei das nochmal zu genießen, allerdings ohne Rush sondern mit mehr drumherum.. ^^

Am öftesten, mh. Chrono Trigger hab ich oft durch, bestimmt 5-6 mal. Final Fantasy 6 auch sicher 3-4 mal und sonst.. ja mh. Gute Frage! MGS1 auch sicher 5 mal.. ich weiss es nicht, gibt vieles was ich oft durchgespielt hab und sogar immernoch mal durchspielen würde - welches aber nun das meiste war weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Halo2 oder3 ... Ach ich weis es nid ^^


----------



## Ocian (22. Februar 2009)

Day of Tentacle.
Ich glaub 30 mal oder so wenn nicht sogar mehr.


----------



## Succubie (23. Februar 2009)

die spiele die ich am öftesten durchgezoggt habe sind _Yoshi's Island_ für die alte SNES konsole, und _Fable_, welches aber wirklich kurz ist.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. Februar 2009)

Forgotten Warrior....auf meinem handy ^^


----------



## Deanne (23. Februar 2009)

Ich habe nicht genau mitgezählt, aber ich denke, dass es bei mir Final Fantasy VII - X sein müssten. Habe alle Teile zirka 7 bis 8 mal durchgespielt, ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich die letzten Bosse bestimmt jeweils 20 mal gelegt haben, nur um den Abspann noch mal ansehen zu können. Natürlich könnte man sich den auch bei Youtube anschauen, aber das Feeling ist einfach nicht das selbe.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Februar 2009)

TimeSplitters 3 auf PS2.^^


----------



## LindaVanDeerk (23. Februar 2009)

Halo 2 + 3 so um die 5-7 mal xD


----------



## LMay (23. Februar 2009)

Ocarina of time - Zelda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


..immer wieder gerne, an die 10mal...und nunbekomm ich wieder Lust drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten auch FF10 zum 5. Mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (23. Februar 2009)

_*Final Fantasy 7*_ 1-2mal im Jahr

das macht locker mal 10-13 insgesamt.


----------



## Qonix (23. Februar 2009)

Die alten Zelda-Spiele.


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

Deus Ex mit allen Enden und allen Storymöglichkeiten und allen Spielweisen und Vice City 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Februar 2009)

alle Teile von Panzergeneral...bestimmt 100 mal durchgezockt...


----------



## Aero_one (23. Februar 2009)

Monkey Island 1,2 & 3 ... mind. x40+ 

"Du kämpfst wie ein dummer Bauer."
"Wie passend. Du kämpfst wie eine Kuh."

Beleidigungsfechten bleibt einfach ungeschlagen... *in Errinerungen schwelg* 

Achso und Hand of Fate  & Simon the Sorcerer 1&2 ( Goldlöckchen ftw xD ... *verdammt wie hieß der "Regenmacher" nochmal ... Bongo ? )... auch bestimmt x10+. Iwie. haben die alten Spiele mich mehr gereizt die nochmal durchzudaddeln...

So long

Aero


----------



## Gamerhenne (23. Februar 2009)

Diablo 1 und 2.. so 5x jedes


----------



## Goebi (23. Februar 2009)

Secret of Mana, Zelda - Ocarina of Time, Baldurs Gate 2

und mit gefüllten unendlich mal Lylat Wars für den N64, in allen Varianten und Schwierigkeitsgraden, am öftesten.


----------



## Lalunaly (23. Februar 2009)

bei mir sind es kingdom hearts 1 & 2, Final fantasy VIII, IX, X und X2
uuuuund fable... am besten wenn man den bösen weg gewählt hat und am ende mit der geilen maske rumlaufen kann muahaha... *räusper*... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oh und natürlich Devil may cry 3 einfach genial mit den verschiedenen schwierigkeitsgraden... bin bei "Dante must die"... bissl kompliziert Oo


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

gta vice city -> 4ma ca..
hitman -> 3ma
devil may cry -> 8mal (immer schwerer und paar ma selbe stufe xD)


ahjo und mario kart und super smash brothers ca 100mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit allen kolegen immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (23. Februar 2009)

Pokemon Rot/Blau/Gelb mindestens 12mal durchgespielt.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2009)

Gothic 1 x 5 
Gothic 2 x 3 (Gothic 3 nie)
Aquanox x 15 (!!!)
Counter Strike den Singelplayermodus x 4
Diablo 2 x 4 (die hölle schlechthin :> wortwitz)
WC 3 x 3 (und TFT)

edit: 
Halo vergessen das waren so x 5


----------



## Lillyan (23. Februar 2009)

Super Mario auf dem alten Gameboy :> ca. 7 oder 8 Mal durchgspielt.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Super Mario auf dem alten Gameboy :> ca. 7 oder 8 Mal durchgspielt.


das hab ich nie geschafft weil ichs immer irgendwann langweilig fand :<


----------



## Tyalra (23. Februar 2009)

ca.

Half life 1:  2x
Half life 2: 3-4x
Dino Crisis2: 5x
Metal Gear Solid 2 :5x
Halo 1&2 : 5x
Final Fantasy 7: 3x
Final Fantasy X : 2x
GTA Vice City : 2-3x
Banjo & Kazooie oder wie das vieh von dem N64 heißt 10x ^^
und ungeschlagen die Super Mario teile.. das weiß ich nicht mehr wie oft.. gefühlte 100x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infecto (23. Februar 2009)

Monkey Island 2, ich würde sagen so ca. 7mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (23. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar Gothic 1 + 2, Diablo 2

wobei Super Mario damals aufm Gameboy wohl auch einen Platz unten den Top 3 verdient hätte


----------



## neo1986 (23. Februar 2009)

Casper, Spayro, Supermario (NES) [Das wa früher also mit 5oder 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quake 4 mehrere mala, Red Faction 1 und 2, Ab GTA 3 jeden teil auser der nue (Der is scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Halo 1, und noch ein paar......


----------



## Vartez (23. Februar 2009)

Kingdome Hearts 2 10 mal XD


----------



## Razyl (23. Februar 2009)

GTA IV - 5 mal bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Spiel ist einfach nur Grandios


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Februar 2009)

Final Fantasy 10 auf der Playstation 2, mit einem Freund zusammen so ca 5-6 mal, wir wollten es jedesmall besser, schöner, größer hinbekommen.

Auf dem PC Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot, ich hatte damals nur einen PC auf dem nur das lief und deshalb würde ich sagen so ca 15-20x in 6 Jahren, und Age of Empires auch so 5-x mal.

Aber am meisten Stolz bin ich auf das eine mal durchgespielt von Siedler 2 Gold Edition, das war damals richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eatmymoo (23. Februar 2009)

die Siedler 2 hab ich nie geschafft durchzuspieln was mich ziemlich aufgeregt hat.Age of Empires hab ich auch 2-3mal durchgespielt und Peter Jacksons King Kong hab ich auch mehrmals durchgespielt weils einfach fun gemacht hat als king kong die andren dinosaurier zu killn.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Gothic 1 x 5
> Gothic 2 x 3 (Gothic 3 nie)
> Aquanox x 15 (!!!)
> Counter Strike den Singelplayermodus x 4
> ...



cs hat nen singelplayer modus Oo .. wusst ich gar nid xD


----------



## Lisutari (23. Februar 2009)

zelda für den Wii, 3 mal^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> cs hat nen singelplayer modus Oo .. wusst ich gar nid xD


juhu bildungsauftrag erfüllt

ich muss sagen ich mach mir grad echt sorgen um meinen Medienkonsum weil allein die SPielstunden die das gekostet hat + Buffed Forenzeit (4000 Posts brauchen ihre Zeit) und die ganzen Serien die ich in meinem leben schon geguckt hab WTF


----------



## Chraesi (23. Februar 2009)

Bei mir sind das dann wohl Castlevania Portrait of Ruin(DS) und Super Mario World(GBA).
Castlevania sogar durcher als durch, soll heißen wirklich alles geschafft (Lvl. 99, alle Subwaffen Meister, alle Gegenstände, auf Hard durch und so weiter und so fort)


----------



## dalai (23. Februar 2009)

Gta Vice City, San andreas, GTA IV und Assassin's Creed habe ich alle sicher schon 3-5 durchgespielt, weiter spiele ich spiele mit einer Story maximal 2 fertig, dann wirds langweilig.


----------



## ZuluheadProject (23. Februar 2009)

pfuuh 

Gothic II x 4-5 
Gothic I x 3
PortalMOD x 3
Portal x 2
Assassin's Creed x 2
GTA: Vice City x 2
u
s
w
.
.
.
die frage: was zählt als "durchgezockt"??! bei spielen wie z.b: gta und assassin's creed ist es langwierig es zu 100%en...
also wenns nach 100% geht dann...


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Februar 2009)

Gothic 2 eindeutig.

Hm...ohne Add-On irgendwo bei 10-15 mal. Und dann mit Add-on 20 mal aufwärts locker. Und ich kanns immer wieder spielen. Wird nie langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2009)

Ich wäre im thread"wieviele Spiele habt ihr nicht durchgespielt* besser aufgehoben... aber Warcraft III hab ich, beide Teile, mind. 2 Mal durchgespielt^^aber beim AddOn hab ich in der letzten Mission imemr gecheatet... ich habs auch nach 3 Stunden nicht hingekriegt >.< Aber jezz bin ich älter =) Ich werds sicher noch schaffen! 
... Ich wünschte ich hätte ocarina oft Time auch nur einmal durchgespielt... bei der N64 hat es mein grosser Bruder das Spiel zerschrottet, als ich mit meinen 8 jahren bei den Noras im Bauch Jabujabu war =) (das Spiel gehöhrte ihm)
und ich war bis zum Wassertempel gekommen bei der gamecube version, dann hab ich die Memorysticks verloren! (WUUUAAARGH) ...Ich wünschte ich könnte es auch nur EINMAL durchspielen ! Bwuahahaha....*schniff*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2009)

Och... Klingon Academy hab ich bestimmt 6 oder 7 mal durchgezockt... immer wieder wenn ich einen besseren Joystick hatte *gg*


----------



## leorc (23. Februar 2009)

KotoR 1; 5 oder 6 mal, kanns kaum noch abwarten bis SW:TOR rauskommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (23. Februar 2009)

Resident Evil 2 etwa 16 mal schätze ich.


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 3...., so an die 20 mal werdens schon gewesen sein


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Februar 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Metal Gear Solid 3...., so an die 20 mal werdens schon gewesen sein



jo bei mir genau das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telefonzelle (25. Februar 2009)

Call of Duty 2, Ich liebe es einfach^^


----------



## Naarg (25. Februar 2009)

ALso Technisch gesehen müsste hier Tekken 5 TDR sehr weit vorne liegen, da man es ständig durchzockt (habe es schon ~60 mal durchgezockt, mit jedem char mehrfach)


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (25. Februar 2009)

Mechwarrior4, Gothic 1&2 und Age of Mythology  
Diese spiele habe ich Jahrelang gezockt^^


----------



## Jokkerino (25. Februar 2009)

Mass Effect - 17x


----------



## Davatar (25. Februar 2009)

Etwas aus folgender Liste, schwer zu sagen:
- Civilization / Civ2
- Colonization
- Day of Tentacle
- Diablo 1 / Diablo 2
- Monkey Island 1 / Monkey Island 2

Diese Spiele sind auch nachwievor so super dass ich alle paar Monate eins davon durchspiele =D

Aber vermutlich sind die Gewinner Minesweeper und Solitaire, in meiner Ausbildungszeit war das mehr oder weniger mein einziger Zeitvertreib in einzelnen Fächern ^^


----------



## White-Frost (25. Februar 2009)

Zelda Ocarina of Time ^^


----------



## Schwartenmaster (25. Februar 2009)

Minesweeper circa 100.000 mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sorry wenn den schon jemand gebracht hat hab nicht alles gelesen^^


ne ma im ernst war irgnedwas zwischen gothik, half live und call of duty
die waren alle ziemlich hammer


----------



## Plato0n (25. Februar 2009)

mmh Call of Duty 1 ca 8 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst immer nur 1 bis 2 mal durchgespielt


----------



## Benrok (25. Februar 2009)

Gothic 1 und 2^^
hammer spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (25. Februar 2009)

wing commander 4,5 und vampires2 teilen sich alle die 10 mal durchgspielt marke


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Februar 2009)

das dürften die alten super nintendo spiele sein.
Mortal Combat
Star Fox
Super Mario Kart
Super Mario World

aufem pc ist es 
GTA3


----------



## Gwynny (26. Februar 2009)

Ich habe Zelda und Lufia für SNES sehr oft durchgespielt, Lufia ist einfach klasse. Und Wild Arms, FF7 auf Playstation auch schon öfter. 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Garthel (26. Februar 2009)

Colonization -> 100+  (nicht die dämliche Neuauflage, das Original ist das Beste...und schafft man in 2Std *g*)
MadTV -> 20+ (ich mag die alten Spiele)
Monkey Island 2 -> 20+
TES3 Morrowind -> 10
TES4 Oblivion -> 5
Siedler 2 -> 10 (ich hab Original und Zweitauflage mal zusammengepackt)
Hearts of Iron 2 -> 10+ (ich zähl mal das Besiegen des gegnerischen Bündnisses, ganze Welt ist dannach zu langweilig)

Sind nur Schätzwerte, sollte aber passen weil vorallem bei den drei Erstgenannten
die Spielzeit egal auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr gering ist. *g*

...ich zock einfach zuviel...


----------



## Aratosao (26. Februar 2009)

Warhammer 40k-Dawn of War : bestimmt 8 mal.

Gothic 2: 3 Mal glaube ich

Star Wars Battlefronts : Vieel zu oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Portal & Portal Prelude : 3-4 Mal

Mount & Blade : ca. 2 oder 3 Mal

Wenn Höchstlevel als Durchspielen Gilt dann-

Planetside : 3 Mal

WoW : 2 Mal

Diablo 1 & 2 : Mindestens 10 mal

Tron 2.0 : 2 Mal

Alle Tony Hawk teile : Insgesamt bestimmt 20 mal

Skate 1 & 2: 4 Mal

Halo 3: 4 Mal

Guitar Hero _ WT : 2 Mal

Fable 2 : 2 Mal

Navyfield : 3 Mal

Liebe Grüße,
Aratosao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (26. Februar 2009)

wow 2 mal? guter Witz xD wow kann man gar nicht durch spielen.


----------



## Aratosao (26. Februar 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> wow 2 mal? guter Witz xD wow kann man gar nicht durch spielen.


Ich hab doch geschrieben wenn Höchstes level auch gildet dann WoW 2 mal..


----------



## nitroom (26. Februar 2009)

ganz klar: Star Wars Jedi Academy. Eins der besten Spiele aller Zeiten 
Aber HL² auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scub4 (26. Februar 2009)

nitroom schrieb:


> ganz klar: Star Wars Jedi Academy. Eins der besten Spiele aller Zeiten



dito. Genau wie Indiana Jones und die Legende der Kaisergruft ein Spiel was ich immer mal wieder durchzocke.


----------



## nemø (26. Februar 2009)

tetris 
/ironie off

warcraft 3 weil ich die story so liebe und jedes mal wenn ich was in wow seh was mir bekannt vorkommt da noch mal die story zock xD


----------



## Aromat05 (26. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab Warte mal Mhhhm 
Killzone 1 15 
Killzone 2 gerade das 2 mal durch
Halo  1 10 mal
Halo  2 nur 5 mal
Halo 3 10 mal
Uncharted 2 mal
Call of duty 4 3 mal
cod 5 2 mal
fable 2 3 mal
GTA IV 2 mal 
Mass effect 3 mal 
und und und und und als ne lange liste ^^ ich hab blos mal meine Lieblings spiele auf Gezählt.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2009)

Star Wars: Jedi Knights II: Jedi Outcast:  mehr als 10x
CoD 4:   ~10x
CoD 5:     6x
Fallout 3:  4x


----------



## Thront (28. Februar 2009)

metal gear (alle ausser 4 und the twin snakes)


----------



## airace (17. März 2009)

"Jazz Jack Rabbit 2" so ca 3454135978 mal durchgespielt


----------



## Ebon (18. März 2009)

Star Fox - Adventures und das aufn gamecube ^^
x-mal Warcraft 3
x-mal StarCraft


----------



## Stancer (18. März 2009)

Baldurs Gate 2 etwa 6mal


----------



## Blooddrainer (18. März 2009)

Fable 1 , in etwa 33 mal durchgezockt. Direkt danach glaube ich final fantasy 2 mit etwa 19 mal und danach diverse games^^


----------



## Blooddrainer (18. März 2009)

doublepost , apologies


----------



## Evilslyn (18. März 2009)

Ganz klar Mario auf dem 1. Gameboy, allein an einem Tag ma 5 mal in Folge, weil ich sehen wollte obs noch schwerer wird.
Auf dem PC wars denk ich ma Starcraft...


----------



## Scharamo (18. März 2009)

Devil May Cry ka 4 ? für PS III.


----------



## Rodney (18. März 2009)

Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel
Klare Sache!


----------



## Scharamo (18. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Also ich hab Warte mal Mhhhm
> Killzone 1 15
> Killzone 2 gerade das 2 mal durch
> Halo  1 10 mal
> ...


GTA IV 2x + Halo 3 10 = wieviele STD? Hab Halo 3 nicht gespielt, aber allein an GTA sitzt man ja.. ka? Lange? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (18. März 2009)

da kommt nur 1 in Frage 
*Final Fantasy X-2*
das hab ich bestimmt 5-6 mal die Story durchgezockt, aber trotzdem nur 96% weil ich das Monster Lexikon nicht voll hab und sonst noch irgendwas^^


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

wow - 18 80er Chars

Fahrenheit: um die 20mal

Mafia: um die 100mal bestimmt^^

allge GTA teile mehrfach

TrackMania - Jeden teil einmal

NFS-Serie: jeden teil einmal - vereinzelnd vllt doppelt

HL2 und episoden: bestimmt 20 mal - war ja damals hammer^^

Bioshock: 2mal

Crysis / Warhead: 2mal jeweils

FarCry: 3mal wenn ich mich recht besinne

FarCry2: nie - ist iwann langweilig

Dark Messiah: 5mal

CS:CZ ca. 10-20 mal

HL1: auch so massig oft...

.. und noch vieles mehr^^


----------



## evilMonkey (18. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> wow - 18 80er Chars
> 
> Fahrenheit: um die 20mal
> 
> ...




und ich dachte das ich viel zocke^^

also ich spiel meistens aktuelle spiele einmal durch und legse dann erstmal bei seite. Es ist selten das ich ein spiel doppelt durchspiele deshalb zock ich dann lieber online cod 4 oder css ,ich sags mal so da passiert immer was neues^^


----------



## Rhokan (18. März 2009)

Ich hab zwar nicht immer mitgezählt, aber Gothic 2 oder Warcraft 3


----------



## Thedynamike (19. März 2009)

Super Mario World für das SNES. Das waren mindestens 20x ohne den "in 10min zu Bowser"-Trick.
Baphomets Fluch - Broken Sword -> Allein der erste Teil macht nach dem 4x spielen immernoch spaß.


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. März 2009)

Mass Effect und jetzt Fable 1 TLC ^^


----------



## Kulunki (19. März 2009)

Ich würde mal meinen absolut ungeschlagen wird wohl das alte Super Mario Land auf dem Gameboy sein... unzählige Male

mit weitem Abstand aber auch oft durch sind bei mir

Monkey Island 1+2
Day of the Tentacle 1+2
Indy 3+4
Wolfenstein 3D(jedes Jahr 1-2 mal seit es raus is)
GTA 3 / Vice / San A.

Gruß


----------



## Asoriel (19. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Half-Life 2 so ungefähr 3-4 mal, die 2 episodes auch 3-4 mal , also insg. 9-12 mal ^^
> 
> aber is auch en hammer game :O



aber hallo, auch wenn ich Shooter sonst nicht mag!

Bei mir wirds wohl auch Portal sein, sicher 6-8 Mal, aber man hat es auch immer schneller durch, besonders wenn man es auf "Powerleveling" anlegt.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. März 2009)

hm, ich hab am öftesten

NFSU 2 (3mal), Gothic 1 (3mal) und Monkey Island (weiß nimmer welcher Teil das war^^)

 durchgespielt


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. März 2009)

Gulid Wars gefühlt 100x durch gespielt^^ alle teile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann Diablo 2 LoD 20x waren das noch zeiten  ( ohne cheats )

C & C die alten Teile^^ 45x  ( C & C 3 TW 3x und C & C 3 Kanes Rache 2x )


----------



## Laz0rgun (19. März 2009)

Herr der Ringe     Die Schlacht um Mittelerde II       3x >.<
Oh, und Far Cry I Bestimmt 3-4 mal


----------



## Konov (19. März 2009)

Super Mario Land aufm Gameboy bestimmt 10 Mal oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem Ninja Turtles auch aufm Gameboy, einige Male.

Rest kann ich mich nicht erinnern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexerella (19. März 2009)

Pokemon hab ich immer bis ca 90% gezockt und dann Lust auf neu anfangen gekriegt, das ca. 15x oder so xD


----------



## EspCap (19. März 2009)

Ok, Ascendancy gaaanz früher garantiert 30 mal, aber das hatte ich relativ schnell durch weil mich nach ner Weile die halbe Galaxie gehasst hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Baldur's Gate hab ich unzählige mal durchgespielt damals.. etwa um die 7x würd ich sagen
Crysis 3x
Mirror's Edge auch 3x
Sonst fällt mir gerade nichts ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (19. März 2009)

Call of Duty 1, 2 und 4 bestimmt 5-6 ma pro Teil. Wobei CoD 4 öfter "dran glauben" musste glaub ich^^ (10 ma? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## rEdiC (19. März 2009)

Zelda : Links Awakening und Indiana Jones : Fate of Atlantis. Das sind die besten Spiele ever!


----------



## Gored (20. März 2009)

jagged alliance 2 ( bestimmt 10 mal immer mit verschiedenen söldner-kombis), kennt das hier überhaupt noch wer ? ^^


----------



## panzerknacker (22. März 2009)

Fable 1 auf pc

bestimmt 10 mal durchgespielt

soviel verschwendete zeit.......
...in der man auch WoW spielen hätte können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. März 2009)

GTA3, GTA: Vice City, Gothic 1&2, Tomb Raider II jeweils x mal durchgezockt^^


----------



## Evíga (22. März 2009)

Pokémon, sicher an die 50 mal. ^^


----------



## Ollimua (23. März 2009)

Bei mir war es wohl Day of the Tentacle. Das Spiel hab ich gefühlte eine Million mal durchgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab mit einem Kumpel später immer Timed-Run Wettbewerbe gemacht, nur so aus Spaß.


----------



## Celdaro (23. März 2009)

mhm...

8 mal gothic 1 (ich hasse den schläfer T.T)
5 mal gothic 2 (Drachenjaaaaaaagd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
so circa 9 mal Dungeon Siege 1^^


----------



## -PuRity- (23. März 2009)

- Terranigma (SNES) ca. 6 mal

- Starcraft (schon vor Brood War 2 mal und danach weitere unzählige Male^^) insg in den letzten 10 Jahren bestimmt 15 mal

- Silver (ob das noch einer kennt?^^ sehr altes Rollenspiel, bin ich grad wieder dabei zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ca. 4/5 mal

- Warcraft 3 mit Addon.. hm.... 5/6 mal auch

Hm.... was mir grad einfällt... seit WoW und WAR hab ich schon echt lange nichts mehr mehrmals durchgespielt.... schade eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (23. März 2009)

resident evil 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bald mit der 15sten runde fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
obwohl langsam geht mir ashley auf die nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (23. März 2009)

bioshock
-indiziert-
-indiziert-
-indiziert-
-indiziert-
 ach und
-indiziert-


----------

